# Nightmare trying to find a place to live.....



## BritishGuy (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm having a very hard time trying to figure out where would be a suitable place to live. Am currently in a 5* apart/hotel in Deira and am very comfortable here. I really like it. It has EVERYTHING. Company has changed policy and they've said they'll be giving money to us instead - but we've got to find out own place. Now the allowance isn't enough to cover this place - lots of folks very annoyed.

On top of that the Mrs and 5 month old are joining me in exactly a month, so I have to find somewhere suitable for them. I'm in the aviation industry, so I'm sometimes gone for a few days (2-3) at a time, so want to make sure they're comfortable and kept occupied while I'm away.

My criteria initially were, close to a Metro station, somewhere not too far from the airport and NOT near the Marina or JLT area. Not to get me wrong, nice place, but too far - don't want to venture out there (or I'd just have stayed in suburban London - don't want to 'commute' the underground again). 

So, if anyone is familiar with 'Capricorn Towers' right next to 'Emirates Towers' Metro station - would you recommend it for my purpose, OR would you recommend a new place right next to Mall of Emirates? Or does anyone have any other suggestions?

I'd like to keep it under 100,000 AED for the year if possible.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi BritishGuy, 

Have you considered The Greens? Pretty much next to Al Barsha and has a nice feeling of a community, green areas, lots of young expat mums with toddlers, etc. Now that prices have gone down you can easily afford a 2 bedroom flat there with your 100K budget. However is probably a 30 min drive to the airport. 

Another option would be a villa in Mirdiff - very near the airport, and also cheaper.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

BG you made me laugh out loud! Comparing living in the Marina to living in outer London is completely ridiculous. I live in the Marina and have drievn to the Airport for the last three years, i`d say the average time is about 20 minutes. Man up mate 100K is plenty of money to find somewhere decent. Two bad in the Marina, three bed in Bur Dubai or Deira or a four bed villa in Mirdiff, "the world is your lobster Rodney"!!


----------



## BritishGuy (Jul 24, 2010)

Felix - you've actually given me a bit of encouragement. I've been pulling my hair out over the past week. Where the hell do I look? I think my problem is that there is too much information and too many sources out there that I'm being overwhelmed. Tried Dubizzle, tried 1 or 2 agents, tried Bayut, tried the Gulf News. 

I don't have a car right now and am not planning to get one just as yet either. I'm content with using a cab/metro. I'll have to get one soon for Mrs/Baby, but I really want to get the living thing sorted out first. 

Ok, ok, so Marina/Essex borders isn't quite the same, but you know what I mean (I hope!) Really don't want to drive in the rush hour traffic and sniff armpits in the underground/metro in peak times. (Especially not the armpits - some serious armpits on the Dubai Metro!) Hahahha! I think I just got too used to living in Orlando - negligible traffic, airport was a leisurely 15 minute drive - but the public transport was NIL pretty much. Oh well.....


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

You need to get a car here as otherwise you won`t end up ever getting out of Dubai and somedays you just have to !! I work shifts so the traffic isn`t a problem but the SZR really isn`t anywhere near as bad as it was a couple of years back. For 100k you will easily find somewhere decent so don`t panic.................... YET lol!!


----------



## Bodger (May 25, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> You need to get a car here as otherwise you won`t end up ever getting out of Dubai and somedays you just have to !! I work shifts so the traffic isn`t a problem but the SZR really isn`t anywhere near as bad as it was a couple of years back. For 100k you will easily find somewhere decent so don`t panic.................... YET lol!!



Hi BG, 
I am also of the BG clan and arrived here exactly one month a go. I currently live with some friends who have a villa in Arabian Ranches. Like you I also work in aviation and am based out of Deira so naturally I needed to get a car within days of arriving as a cab was costing me around 70 Dhs each way.
Firstly you need to bite the bullet and get a car, if you do so before the end of Sept you'll be sure to grab a bargain summer rate (I'm currently paying 2000pm for a Toyota Corolla 1.8). After a few days you become used to the madness and within a week or two your driving will have deteriorated so as you fit in with the rest of the nutter and aren't left behind with your British driving etiquette...
Secondly I, like you, am a dad (19m little boy with another due at Christmas) my family are still in the UK due to the pregnancy thing (couldn't get the Mrs insured as they classed it as a pre-existing condition!). Therfore for me a villa is a no brainer - wouldn't relax in a high rise, if you know what I mean - and having looked around a few of the villa complex I am strongly in favour of Arabian Ranches. 
1. It is half an hour commute to Deira along the Emirates road which is the least conjested motorway around Dubai
2. It is a really nice & clean and finished development
3. It has its own golf course with a charming clubhouse and a newly opned sports bar (a great local that serves great food and is family oriented)
4. Motorcity is nextdoor which has a new parade of shops and restaurants and a large Spoinneys supermarket

This would be my recommendation. No doubt some of the city slickers here will tell you that its 'to far out' but come on how often are you going to be 'hitting the town' being a new dad... plus its a 10min drive to Emirates Mall etc etc

Happy Hunting!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

PMSL at Marina/JLT being Essex borders! Rather a lot of truth in that statement.

BG - If you like Deira then stay there. Plenty of decennt apartment buildings there. Try around the Creek or Deira City Centre. There is also a nice building on Al Rigga Road, close to the Metro station above the Al Owais Cultural Foundation.

Otherwise if you want o be that end of town, and why not, it's rather more authentic than the newest areas, look at Garhoud, Rashidiya, Mirdiff or Healthcare City.

There is more to Dubai than the Marina 
-


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Try around the Creek or Deira City Centre.


Currently in Port Saee, Deira. 2 mins to City Centre and the metro station. Walking distance to the Creek club (Boardwalk, QD's etc) 15 AED in a cab to IV, Meridian Village and about 20 to Belgian Beer Cafe.

Short distance in a car to Festival City too, which is one of the easier malls to get round plus there is IKEA and ACE too.

When we first moved here we felt a bit isolated, lonely and wondered if we would have been better off in The Marina. Now that we've made friends and seen what most of Dubai is all about, especially the social side, couldn't think of anything worse than living in the Marina or JBR.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Mr Rossi said:


> Currently in Port Saee, Deira. 2 mins to City Centre and the metro station. Walking distance to the Creek club (Boardwalk, QD's etc) 15 AED in a cab to IV, Meridian Village and about 20 to Belgian Beer Cafe.
> 
> Short distance in a car to Festival City too, which is one of the easier malls to get round plus there is IKEA and ACE too.
> 
> When we first moved here we felt a bit isolated, lonely and wondered if we would have been better off in The Marina. Now that we've made friends and seen what most of Dubai is all about, especially the social side, couldn't think of anything worse than living in the Marina or JBR.


I like that area. It's got loads to offer.  I lived in Deira for several years, until last summer and it gave me a much better understanding of Dubai and all the people living here. 

The venues you mentioned are all favourites of ours. 
-


----------

